# Imageshack.us down?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just noticed none of my pictures in posts are working and most other people's aren't either. I checked ImageShack® - Hosting and it just pulls up a blank page. Yet there are still some select imageshack hosted images working. Anyone know anything about this? It would be a REAL pain to have to repost all my pictures again.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Seems like it's working well for me. Going through your High Rise thread, the pictures look like they are loading fine. Maybe they were doing a slight server upgrade or something. As far as I can tell things are back together and functioning. 

-John N.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah it must have been a temporary thing, they were down for about 3 or 4 hours it looks like.


----------

